# PXG Club repaor



## LagoBob (Jul 30, 2020)

I ran into a situation today that has be somewhat baffled. I am reshafting a friend's PXG's. The shafts are .370 but the heads measure .390. The Aerotech shafts came in the clubs when they were new and the shafts I am installing are also Aerotech .370. Question for those who have reshafted PXG's, is this common in these irons?

Bob


----------



## PGAPRO1008 (Oct 23, 2020)

LagoBob said:


> I ran into a situation today that has be somewhat baffled. I am reshafting a friend's PXG's. The shafts are .370 but the heads measure .390. The Aerotech shafts came in the clubs when they were new and the shafts I am installing are also Aerotech .370. Question for those who have reshafted PXG's, is this common in these irons?
> 
> Bob


The ferrule for PXG irons has a special deep collar to fit a beveled edge in the hosel, which is why you are probably getting a .390 reading. These ferrules can be order through Golf Works or Billy Bobs.


----------

